# Sources of scale pipe fittings?



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

I am in need of scale pipe fittings and need your help finding sources of such items in white metal, brass, or plastic. I'm aware of the pipe fittings sold by Ozark Miniatures and Trackside Details. Are there other sources out there?

Bill Martinsen


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Plastruct has a huge selection. http://www.plastruct.com/ 

You can download their catalog and browse through it. http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/Catalog.html


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Coles Power Models makes their Truscale line of working valves and pipe fittings, starting at 1/8" diameter (actual, not pipe size). These might be a bit expensive for just show, but they do look great. ken also produces scale model bolts, nuts and washers, starting at 0-80. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Livesteam.com has real fittings: http://www.livesteam.com/ 
as has steamfittings.co.uk in the UK: http://www.steamfittings.com/asp/index.asp 

Smallparts.com has pipe fittings also: http://www.smallparts.com/?gclid=CL794ZbgtZ8CFdx05QoddzLazg 

The last one on my bookmark list is PM Research: http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Last year i made some for a 1:20 scale diarama that made. What I made were models of cast iron elbows, tees and pipe caps for prototype 2 inch iron pipe. I used 16 penny nails in my lathe, bent them over
for the elbows. Tees were 2 piece soldered. once all fitted up they were soldered to brass tubing. Looked good. I bought valves.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

It should be noted that the Plastruct fittings are rather crude representations, intended for architectural mockups. For instance, most of the valves are not cylindrical -- they are C shapes designed to snap in place over a rod, but do not go all the way around the rod. And the valve wheels are simply plain round disks. 

I bought some of their fittings a couple years ago but found most were unsuitable for realistic modeling. Of course, some folks may find that more to their liking, so "your mileage may vary".


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill; 

Depending upon the level of detail you require, you could use wood beads (from the craft store), brass rod stock, and dress snaps to create a valve body. Perhaps too coarse for up close detail, but would work for the "ten foot rule." 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't forget to look at other scales. A large pipe fitting in O or S scale would be a small to medium one in G scale. 

For instance: 

http://www.grandtline.com/model_railroad/detail parts/o_scale_detail_parts_freight_cars.htm 

Also, check out the Walthers Piping Details for their Refinery. Those things are absolutely HUGE in HO scale, but might work, and they are pretty well detailed. 

http://www.internettrains.com/merchant2/graphics/00000001/933-3105.jpg 

Robert


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

trackside details has brass valves and elbows look them up on line if you have and trouble getting them or a question call me at the store as we stock them


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget to look at other scales. A large pipe fitting in O or S scale would be a small to medium one in G scale.Precision Scale also has brass scale piping with fittings. It may be that they have something that will work for you.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good source for Precision Scale fittings and other detail parts in "large scale"? 

Ordering from the manufacturer is a pain -- you can't order online, there's a minimum order requirement, and they say it may take weeks to get it because they make everything to order rather than keeping it in stock.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

only from them 

the min order is why I only do it like 4 times a year at the store and it takes them 30 days to fill a order 

my next order is end of the month if you are still looking 

it is very nice stuff though


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless you can find a well-stocked hobby store either locally or online, special ordering what you need is the only option I'm aware of.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Caboose Hobbies once had a good selection in stock, but I don't know the present situation. However, my last two orders direct to Precision Scale were filled in a couple of weeks each. 

Larry


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips, guys. I have some pipe fittings from most of the suppliers mentioned in this thread, but not from Precision Scale. I took a look at some of their LONG list of items on the Walthers website and found several fittings. Most of them mentioned a specific size, but some simply said "large" or "medium" or didn't say anything at all about dimensions. How the heck is a modeler supposed to decide which parts might be an appropriate size for his project?

Bill Martinsen


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking over those grantline.com parts it occurs to me that some of the brake wheels might make very nice valve handles! 

Just a thought... 

Trot, the pondering, fox...


----------

